# What is this?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I know what it is. Its some 12-2 installed by an amateur who had to use training wheels staples. And he doesn't know about stapling 12-2 to the underside of joists. Oh , you mean that other thing in the background? That? Oh. Thats for when lightning hits the telephone lines.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Yup, early phone lightning suppression. I believe you unscrew the knob and find disks that get replaced.


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

It's 12/2 with ground NM cable, commonly called Romex


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

OP's not a sparky and needs to head over to www.DIYChatroom.com.
Thread closed.


----------

